# Ipod Adaptor for 2002 Passat GLX



## Hal6000 (Nov 12, 2008)

disregard this post. 


_Modified by Hal6000 at 9:38 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Ipod Adaptor for 2002 Passat GLX (Hal6000)*

ok


----------

